# Finally got my vivarium done!



## andy83 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well,

After about $300-$375 and months of the slowly working on it I finally got my auratus tank finished. It's pretty cool really....i'm so glad it's done. I just need to do a few more things and get some good lighting and it will be complete.

Here are some more pictures from a journal on another site.
link

Here is a crappy shot of how it is right now.






I've used a bunch of different things for dirt and it looks like the mixture is going to work. I had a moss colony going on for a while but I got sick and it dried out. So, I just used that and the peat that was with it, two different sizes of fir bark, some long fiber sphagnum and a layer of leca underneath. I also threw in a couple extra packs of kyoto moss spores on top.

I have three different orchids, two broms, a goldfish plant. I don't know what all of that green stuff is. I had another thing of tropical moss from Hawaii that I purchased from black jungle and while the moss died that stuff flourished in 100% humidity.

I put in a bunch of dwarf white isopods and some tropical springtails. I put too much yeast in a springtail culture and mushrooms took over. I put that dirt in the mixture as well.

I can't wait for it to grow out.


----------



## Crono (Apr 15, 2007)

Beautiful!
Mind if I ask you a quick question about the water feature, as in how you have it set up? I've been having a disagreement with a friend over how would be the best way to set one up.
also- the back is tree fern panel?
Again, this really is amazing.

Edit: I just looked at your link, even better than me bugging you for answers


----------



## andy83 (Apr 15, 2007)

I did the waterfall with greatstuff. I think the key to doing it that way is doing it in small layers and taking your time. I would do a small layer and then mist. I would have a fan blowing on low the whole time and then about 30 minutes later I would do the second layer and so on.... It took a while and I let it sit for at least a month or so. It did shrink a little but not much. Then I just carved it and put silicon with coco fiber on top.

The back is tree fern panels. I was thinking about coco fiber but couldn't find any in the states to buy at the time. It wasn't too expensive. A lot of orchid places sell it.

Vivariums are fun because there are tons of ways to build them.


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Apr 15, 2007)

What do you mean by "auratus?" They only one I know of is a type of cichlid. 

Oh, and please tell me there is some sort of amphibian going in there! They sell poison dart frogs and other awesome frogs at this site if your interested http://www.petsolutions.com/Reptiles+Amphibians+Insects-C-40002064-C-P-All-P-.aspx


----------



## AneesasMuse (Apr 15, 2007)

The viv looks great!! Thanks for the link, too... very informative! I'm still trying to figure out which Den I want... azureus, leucomelas, auratus... the tintorius looks nice, but pumilio is VERY nice ...decisions, decisions  

I'm happy with my little Dumpy for now..


----------



## andy83 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm putting a few Dendrobates auratus in there.

Yeah, frogs are about like tarantulas......and then you start getting into the plants and orchids and you've got yourself a full time hobby .


----------



## AneesasMuse (Apr 15, 2007)

Haha... I'm already into the plants and stuff cuz I use a lot of them in my Crested Gecko vivs. Not only am I a gecko geek  but I'm also a plant nut! I have or'kids, tills, broms, violets, ferns, you name it... it's here! 


Do you only have auratus? Or others as well? 

I really like the azureus and leucomelas. Someone once said, their azureus "vibrated" when they were feeding. Is there any truth to that?


----------



## andy83 (Apr 15, 2007)

I only have auratus right now. I'd like to setup more tanks but my apartment is getting kindof full. I'm also in the process of building an iguana cage and another project.

I can't wait for it to grow out. The zoomed 501 puts out a somewhat weak stream for this but it's doing a good job. It is very quiet as well.


----------



## andy83 (Apr 20, 2007)

*more pictures*

Here are some more pictures. If you have any questions please let me know. Most of the informative content is in the link to dendroboard in the first post.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 20, 2007)

Great Viv! :clap: What ya gonna keep in it, sorry if I missed it.


----------



## Crono (Apr 20, 2007)

andy83 said:


> Here are some more pictures. If you have any questions please let me know. Most of the informative content is in the link to dendroboard in the first post.


Mind if I ask about the hole? Is it just from a plant that hasn't been placed yet or is there another reason for it?


----------



## AneesasMuse (Apr 20, 2007)

It looks really good! I can't wait to see the auratus in it!! 


Btw, what are the orchids? I saw at least 2 in there.


----------



## andy83 (Apr 21, 2007)

I keep two Dendrobates auratus in there.

The holes are actually a split open seed or nut pod or something that comes from the tropics. I fill them with water to encourage breeding and laying eggs in there.

The orchid in the back is a Brassavola cordata. By the seedpod hole there is a Dendrobium orchid. I forget which species it is but I can find out. It stays pretty small. Then there is the discolor in the front left.


----------



## limz_777 (Apr 22, 2007)

does your tank gets cover up with water droplets?


----------



## froggyman (Apr 22, 2007)

how small are the tadpoles?


----------



## andy83 (Apr 23, 2007)

The front of the tank has a portion that has more water spots on it but they aren't a big deal at all. It looks pretty decent even with the spots.....I keep some paper towels nearby for when guests come over.

The tadpoles are pretty small....I'm sure you can find out more about the tadpoles from that link in the first post.  Dendroboard is a great site.


----------



## limz_777 (Apr 23, 2007)

why don't you try using aquarium magnet cleaner?


----------



## andy83 (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, I suppose that is an option but I only wipe it down right now if people come over or I'm just wanting to sit and stare at it. Plus I haven't installed any fans yet and that should take care of the problem.


----------



## andy83 (Apr 27, 2007)

The fan has been installed and it does the trick. This lighting setup is only temporary for now but it does work. This picture is a little over exposed but you can see where most of the light is hitting anyway. It's not that bright when looking at it.


----------



## iucandi (May 1, 2007)

Dude, sweet vivarium! I want that waterfall 

Long time no talk! Hope you're doing well


----------



## iucandi (May 1, 2007)

can you post some pictures with the frogs and whatever else you have in there?

thanks


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (May 1, 2007)

yeah thats awesome, only thing is i thought those frogs were small (ive never even seen one in real life).  I would think you could have like 20 in there ha.

Also can you house different types of the frogs in there, since there are so many beautiful ones it would be cool to do that.


----------



## andy83 (May 2, 2007)

Hey,
I'll put some pictures up of the frogs when I get around to it. That tank could house a fair amount of frogs. I might end up building another viv for the frogs that are in that one and then I can put a group of P. terribilis in there.

Everything is growing good. I used some soil that had been somewhat matured along with a ton of dried up mycelium and mushroom spores. There was also some yeast in that culture that set off the mushrooms in the first place. So, I'm hoping for some neat looking mushrooms in the near future.


----------



## andy83 (May 7, 2007)

Here is a not so good shot of one of the frogs. They hang out by the waterfall a lot which is pretty cool.


----------



## andy83 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Update 06/06/07*

Here is an update on how things are going. I'm going to order some lights this Friday. If anybody has any recommendations on 36" fixtures that put out 192 watts then let me know.

The green weed looking stuff that was in front of the waterfall has been removed. It ended up being a stinging nettle of some sort.






Lots of algae on the waterfall. 






Even more algae. I'm pleased with all of the moss.






Shot from the side.


















This orchid is going to survive. I really though that I had killed this one.






The Brassavola cordata is really shooting out those roots. I'm pretty pleased with how its doing. I'm hoping to get it to bloom but that's kindof hard. I'm sure it will like the 192 watts thats getting ready to shine upon it.






Anybody got an ID for this fern? I like it but I don't know what it is. It came up in some tropical moss that I had purchased from Black Jungle.






Thanks for looking. Any thoughts, comments, or suggestions are welcomed.
-Andy


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 7, 2007)

GORGEOUS!! 

...but I am not liking you very much right now  

why?  ..cuz I have zero space for a nice tank full of beautiful, thriving plants and Dends.. dangit!


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 7, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## andy83 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm fairly certain that the new growth was leaves instead of the previously though root growth. So, that orchid isn't doing too bad at all which makes me happy.

The leaves on this orchid grow up. I planted it a bit slanted to get it to fit in the tank but I hope in the future is just takes that whole corner. I hope to get it to flower. They smell soooo good and they are only fragrant at night.

You can see little slots in the leaves. That and the fact that they are still that long and entirely green. They also follow the light.

























I just ordered a coralife aqualife fixture. It is 192 watts at 6700 k. Some would call this overkill but it's mostly to get the Brassavola to flower and take off. I'm sure I can keep it cool enough for the frogs which is a task in itself. I got the adjustable mounting legs.

I'll post pics when I get all that installed.

-Andy


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 13, 2007)

The Brassavola looks like it's doing very well and coming along... can't wait to see it in bloom! The Jewel looks great! If you ever wanted to have multiple Jewels around the tank, they are pretty easy to snip and start new plantlets.

Every time I see this thread pop up, I start brainstorming about space for a frog tank.   The goldies could go outside if hubby would let me build them a pond.... or the community tank could be downsized and I could take their tank space...  

..such a corruption!


----------



## andy83 (Jun 13, 2007)

This is my first venture with dart frogs and planted vivs and I'm so happy that I started. It has brought a lot of good times. It also makes for a killer piece of furniture.

I really do believe that vivariums rival saltwater setups if done properly. I'm now in the process of making two more. The girlfriend and I are just now finishing up what we call the iguanadon 5000. I'll start a thread later this evening when we have some of the driftwood installed. Then I've got an exoterra almost completed and another 40 breeder to work on

There are $hit loads of inverts that can live well(sometimes too well) in vivariums. I found this cool clear looking dude with two black eyes under the water section today...I'll start a thread on that. There are various mites, nematodes, fruit flys, other fungus gnats and possibly small moths of some kind. 

Vivariums really combine a lot of interests into one awesome result. They're not too cheap but if I can afford it than most others can as well .

-Andy


----------



## andy83 (May 5, 2008)

I put some new orchids in and I figured that I would resurrect this old thread instead of making a new one.













I took out the Ludisia discolor(jewel orchid) because it was getting a bit too fried. The Dendrobium crepidatum that took its place on the piece of driftwood loves the light.

I think that's all I'm going to do with this one. I'm going to start on another 40 breeder sometime in the near future but it's going to be a vertical.


----------



## arachnocat (May 5, 2008)

Wow! That's beautiful!!! I can never get moss to grow in mine. Did you use moss spores? If so, how long did they take to start growing? I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 31, 2008)

nice  sorry for bumbing this thread but that viv is awsome!


----------

